
Blame one security lapse on “open source software”? Surely not - peter_retief
https://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2017/june/data-protection-fine-shows-security-risks-from-using-open-source-software-cannot-be-ignored-says-expert/
======
peter_retief
More silliness, comparing apples with bananas, of course you will find more
open source vulnerabilities that doesn't explain the reality of security
breaks are higher with proprietary s/w (wanncry anyone?)
[http://www.zdnet.com/article/open-source-software-
management...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/open-source-software-management-
falls-behind-security-concerns/)

